# Trade Model 3 referral wheels for 20" Sport Wheels (w/ rubber) ?



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone that scored a set of the Model 3 forged wheels and is willing to trade for the 20" OEM Tesla Sport rims with some lightly used Pilot Sport 4 rubber still on them - let me know.
















Call me crazy, call me ridiculous - just don't call me late to dinner !


----------



## CARLOS TAPIA (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey bro! message me! i won these referral wheels but dont want them. are your 20s the gun metal greys or the silver? let me know!


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Silver 20" Sport Wheels OEM on my 2018 Performance Model 3 (stacked for winter storage presently)


----------

